# Do women wear Brooches any more, I think its a smart fashion statement ?



## palmharborguy43 (Dec 29, 2012)

I was just wanting to ask if a lot of women like brooches to wear on suites or a nice dress ? I do see some of the women in high end jobs wearing them from time to time.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't very often but my mom loves wearing them.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm really too young for brooches (I'm only 22), but I never see anyone wear them...not my mother or any of my professors...and none of my mom's friends do either...(my mom is 58 for reference).


----------



## VicC (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think there's an age range for brooches?? Certainly in the UK they're worn by all ages and in fashion magazines etc. They look nice worn on scarves for instance or on a blouse collar depending on what look you want.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *VicC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think there's an age range for brooches?? Certainly in the UK they're worn by all ages and in fashion magazines etc. They look nice worn on scarves for instance or on a blouse collar depending on what look you want.


 I definitely think of them as a sort of "old lady" thing. Here you would NEVER see anyone my age wear one!!


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 7, 2013)

It might add a personal touch to a powersuit, but I probably wouldn't wear one with casual clothing.


----------

